# Servlet mittels XSL in HTML konvertieren



## Guest (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage.

Habe eine kleine Web-Anwendung der mir einige Informationen mittels Servlet zur Verfügung stellt. Diese Information liegen als XML (String) vor. Wie kann ich diese Informationen übersichtlich darstellen? Ich möchte die XML Daten mit XSL in HTML konvertieren und anzeigen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Hier ist der Code.

```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp) throws ServletException, IOException {
   ...
   PrintWriter writer = resp.getWriter();
   ...
   String nachricht = XMLNachricht.getNachricht();
   ...
   // hier möchte ich die XSL einlesen und die String Nachricht nach HTML konvertieren ???
   ...
   writer.println(nachricht );
   ...
}
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2008)

XML vs. HTML etc ist eine reine View angelegenheit, d.h. es sollte auf jedenfall in eine JSP, und wenn du nach XSL und JSP Googelst bekommst du mehr als genug Optionen.


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2008)

Ob in diesem Fall JSP oder Servlet ist doch erstmal egal denke ich. Servlet's finde ich selber nicht unbedingt toll  :? 

String wird mir von einem anderen Dienst zur Verfügung gestellt, die ich zur Zeit einfach so wie es kommt an den Browser übergebe. Dadurch habe ich natürlich den "normalen" XML Browser Darstellung. Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich ohne großen Aufwand einwenig Struktur bringen.


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2008)

> Ob in diesem Fall JSP oder Servlet ist doch erstmal egal denke ich.


Bei soviel Gleichgültigkeit hast du übersehen, dass Servlets nicht für Darstellung der Daten missbraucht werden sollten, JSPs sind dafür zuständig und Lösungen wird es für JSPs geben, nur selten für Servlets.

Natürlich geht das auch nur mit Servlets, vielleciht hilft dir ja das: http://www.daniweb.com/code/snippet183.html


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2008)

am besten vergisst du erstmal Servlets und versuchst in einem ganz normalen kleinen Java-Test-Programm XML in HTML zu wandeln,

dazu brauchst du ein Umwandlungstool + ein passendes XSL-Dokument
http://www.oreilly.de/artikel/java_xslt_tips.html


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ob in diesem Fall JSP oder Servlet ist doch erstmal egal denke ich.
> 
> 
> Bei soviel Gleichgültigkeit hast du übersehen, dass Servlets nicht für Darstellung der Daten missbraucht werden sollten


Das hat doch nicht mit Gleichgültigkeit nichts zu tun. Warum Servlets für die Darstellung missbrauchen? Ich kann doch mit dem Servlet statt normalen Text auch HTML versenden. Das bei Servlets die Vermischung vom Logik und View ein Nachteil ist, ist ja bekannt. JSP und Servlet Vermischung wollte ich jetzt nicht noch einbauen. Wie gesagt... einfachmal nur den Code erweitern, der irgendwer mal gemacht hat. Nur den XML in HTML umwandeln.

Danke erstmal für die Links. Schaue ich mir erstmal an.


----------

